# Suggst SMPS for my config



## vineetrok (Oct 10, 2013)

I have the config as follows:
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H
Processor: Intel i3 3220
Graphics: ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 AMP! Edition 2 GB GDDR5
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 1Tb (
ST1000DM003) and Samsung 840 Series 120 GB SSD Internal HDD
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB)

I want suggestion on which PSU I should buy, as in how much wattage would be adequate for this config.

Thanks


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 11, 2013)

430 watt should be enough but for future upgradability  it is better to invest in a 500 watt psu.
so you can select yourself. btw whats your budget?


----------



## vineetrok (Oct 11, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> 430 watt should be enough but for future upgradability  it is better to invest in a 500 watt psu.
> so you can select yourself. btw whats your budget?



I wouldn't mind the money as long as its worth it, but yeah, Rs. 3500 - Rs 4000 since u asked.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

vineetrok said:


> I have the config as follows:
> Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H
> Processor: Intel i3 3220
> Graphics: ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 AMP! Edition 2 GB GDDR5
> ...



you should have gone with an i5 instead of that ssd.
any way for rs 4000, get seasonic s12 ii 520.


----------



## vineetrok (Oct 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you should have gone with an i5 instead of that ssd.
> any way for rs 4000, get seasonic s12 ii 520.



Thanks, I was looking into seasonic and corsair, i think i'll go for s12 ii 520. 

Since this is not a relevant thread for it, could you please PM me the reason for suggesting i5 instead of i3 please? 

Thanks


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

you bought this rig for gaming, right? todays games are highly demanding such that it requires a quad core. dual cores are not enough. also ssds wont help in any games too. at 10.5k, gtx 650 ti was the best bet. even 8k worth hd 7770 will beat gtx 650 out of the box.


----------



## vineetrok (Oct 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you bought this rig for gaming, right? todays games are highly demanding such that it requires a quad core. dual cores are not enough. also ssds wont help in any games too. at 10.5k, gtx 650 ti was the best bet. even 8k worth hd 7770 will beat gtx 650 out of the box.


Not really for gaming, mostly for After Effects rendering, and may be occasional gaming.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

more cores matters for rendering. i5 would thrash an i3 here.


----------

